# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Гольфстрим умер. Нас ждет новый ледниковый период!

## Irina

*Гольфстрим умер. Нас ждет новый ледниковый период!*

Жизнь на Земле только что изменилась…

Северо-Атлантическое течение умерло…


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

По последним спутниковым данным, Северо-Атлантическое течение (Гольфстрим) больше не существует, и вместе с тем и Норвежские течения. Эти два теплых течения воды на деле являются частью той же системы , которая имеет несколько названий, в зависимости от того, где в Атлантическом океане находятся.


Вся система является ключевым элементом системы теплового регулирования планеты , то, что позволяет Ирландии и Соединенному Королевству в основном быть свободными ото льда и Скандинавским странам не быть слишком холодными, это то, что защищало весь мир от нового ледникового периода. Эта термохалинная система циркуляции время в ряде мест умерла и умирает в других участках.

Эта ” река ” с теплой водой, которая движется через Атлантический океан называется, в разных местах по-разному, но более всего известно как Гольфстрим.

Термохалинную циркуляцию иногда называют Большим океанским конвейером Или глобальным ленточным конвейером.

Физики университетского уровня в ходе эксперимента использовали ванну с холодной водой и придали цвет теплым струям воды в ней. Можно увидеть границы слоев и теплы струй воды . Если вы добавляете масло в ванну, границы слоев и слоев теплой воды нарушаются и текущий вихрь эффективно уничтожается. Это то, что происходило в Мексиканском заливе и в Атлантическом океане .

Все реки ” теплой воды ‘ , которая течет из стран Карибского бассейна до краев Западной Европы умирает из-за Corexit , который администрация Барака Обамы позволила BP использовать , чтобы скрыть масштабы бедствия в резултате взрыва платформы BP. Около 2 млн галлонов Corexit , а также несколько миллионов галлонов других диспергаторов , добавили к более чем 200 миллионам галлонов сырой нефти, которая хлынула в течение нескольких месяцев из скважины BP и близлежащих объектов, в основном на дне океана . Это позволило эффективно скрыть большую часть нефти и надеяться, что ВР удастся серьезно уменьшить размеры федеральным штрафа в зависимости от величины нефтяной катастрофы.

Тем не менее, в настоящее время нет способов эффективного “очищения” в нижней части Мексиканского залива , что составляет около половины всей территории, покрытой нефтью . Кроме того, нефть текла до восточного побережья Америки и в северной части Атлантического океана , и нет никакой возможности эффективно очищать нефть, находящуюся на дне . Вполне вероятно, как утверждают многочисленные доклады, нефть по-прежнему продолжает вытекать в огромном количестве из нескольких мест на дне. Это фактически означает, что даже если бы мы имели технологии очистки толстых фрагментов сырой нефти в глубине океана , то , скорее всего, их не будет достаточно, чтобы обратить вспять ущерб термохалинной циркуляции системы в Атлантическом океане .

Первым сообщил об остановке Гольфстрима Д-р Джанлуиджи Zangari, физик-теоретик Института из Фраскати, который уже несколько лет сотрудничает с группой ученых мониторинга В Мексиканском заливе. Его информация содержится в журнальной статье от 12 июня 2010 г. и основывается на спутниковых данных, CCAR Колорадо, согласованных с NOAA ВМС США. Это оперативные данные спутниковых карт позже на CCAR сервере были изменены, и ученый говорит, что это ” фальсификации “, и он не может объяснить этот факт логично. Он вернулся к NOAA и ВМС США данным о том же и более поздним датам, и заявил в начале августа , что CCAR данные больше ненадежны и его выводы не изменились по качеству или количеству серьезных последствий . Его вывод , что ” оледенения “в неизвестном темпе неизбежно из этого стихийного бедствия» .

Как утверждает Д-р . Джанлуиджи Zangari ,

…огромное количество нефти , постоянно расширяясь в объеме, охватывает такие огромные области, что оказывает серьезное воздействие на всю систему терморегуляции планеты, путем разрушения граничных слоев теплого потока воды. Конвеейр в Мексиканском заливе, прекратил свое существование месяц назад, последние спутниковые данные, ясно показывают, что Северо-Атлантического течения в настоящее время нет и Гольфстрим начинает разбиваться на части, около 250 километров от космического берега Северной Каролины.

Термохалинная сосудистая система , где теплые воды текут через более прохладные, оказывают гораздо большие эффекты, чем только на океан, но и на верхние слои атмосферы, высотой до семи миль. Отсутствие этого обычное явление в восточной части Северной Атлантики, нарушает нормальный ход атмосферных потоков летом этого года, в результате чего образовались неслыханно высокие температуры в Москве ( 104F ) засухи и наводнения в Центральной Европе, с высокими температурами во многих странах Азии и массовые наводнения в Китае, Пакистане и других странах Азии.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Нормальный Гольфстрим – 5 September 2004 .



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Среда 28 Июль 2010 

Самые последние данные по-прежнему свидетельствует об умирании всей термохалинной циркуляции в Атлантическом океане .


Итак, что же это значит? Насильственные смешивания сезонов , неурожаи, и увеличение засух и наводнений в различных местах в настоящее время, о чем свидетельствуют ежедневные новости с 20 апреля 2010, дня открытия BP Нефтятого вулкана . Они убили кардиостимулятор мирового климата на планете, говорит д-р Zangari .


    — Я хорошо знаю и историю нашей атмосферы, и климат, и даже то, какими они были, когда человека еще не было. К примеру, сотни миллионов лет назад температура по сравнению с нынешней была на 12—14 градусов выше. Содержание двуокиси углерода достигало нескольких тысяч частей на миллион. А сейчас оно составляет около 380 частей. Конечно, есть в чем и человека упрекнуть… За последние пятьдесят лет промышленность работала очень интенсивно, выбросив огромное количество парниковых газов, которые, безусловно, воздействовали на климат. То есть антропогенный вклад определенно есть. Но климат — очень тонкое явление. Помимо высоких температур на Земле бывали и оледенения. А они возникают при концентрации парниковых газов ниже двухсот частей на миллион. Тогда появляется так называемая белая земля. Так вот, сейчас мы к этой «белой земле» находимся ближе, чем к самым жарким аномалиям, которые были в истории нашей планеты.

    Климат-контроль


Все что произошло, приведет в ярость общественность, с соответствующими последствиями для человеческой цивилизации, экологическим коллапсом, глобальным голодом , смертями и массовой миграцией населения из зон непригодных для обитания человека..

Новый ледниковый период может начаться в любое время , начнется с оледенения в Северной Америке, Европе и Азии, этой зимой ( обе модели начала ледникового периода существуют в прошлом Земли).

Текущие спутниковые данные по температуре поверхности моря, показывают предварительное охлаждение Ледникового периода продолжается – изображение ~

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Рисунок 1. Гольфстрим скорости 1 неделю назад: воскресенье 22 августа 2010

Новый ледниковый период может убить 2 / 3 человеческой расы в первый год в случае быстрого начала ; если все будет происходить медленнее, скорее всего, убьет близко к этому количеству, но просто в течение нескольких лет. ! Спасибо, BP , спасибо президенту Обаме, ложь о диспергаторах – это просто здорово. Теперь, только если бы было можно просто направить весь горячий воздух в нужное место , может быть, мы смогли бы избежать ледяной ад в ближайшем будущем.

----------


## Irina

*    Физику никто вроде не отменял…*

    Читая “оценки” экспертов, пугушки тех, кто ищет “климатическое оружие” и прочие медийные упражнения на тему жары и климата, задумался вот о чем. Могу ошибаться, поправьте…

    Физику, химию и географию в реальном мире вроде никто не отменял…Попробую сложить два с двумя.

    Итак, что мы имеем на входе?

    Огромный разлив нефти в Мексиканском заливе, а теперь уже – и в Атлантике. Две вещи можно констатировать смело

    а) наличие на поверхности воды нефтяной пленки

    б) присутствие нефтяных включений в толще воды.

    На что влияет самая тончайшая нефтяная пленка на поверхности?

    а) испарение влаги и теплообмен водной поверхности и атмосферы (очевидно, что испаряется меньше, и испаренная жидкость теплее нормы.)

    б) динамика нагрева и охлаждения водных масс, увлекаемых образующимися в Атлантике течениями (в том числе – в Мексиканском заливе и близ него) В течение попадает более теплая вода. На доли градуса, но это имеет значение.

    Что мы имеем на выходе? До Европы доходит более теплый и более влажный воздух. Т.н. горячий стакан над равнинной территорией РФ он прорвать не может, и сбрасывает влагу в верховьях европейских рек (в горах)

    Но да бог с этим, это уже общее место.

    Вот что куда важнее, так это “притопленные” с помощью связывающих химпрепаратов на сотни метров вниз линзы из более тяжелых нефтяных фракций. Если я правильно понимаю, эти включения препятствуют конвекционному теплообмену между придонными и поверхностными слоями воды. При этом их “притопили и ладно”. Без картирования, без ничего. И выстрелят эти “линзы” уже осенью и их влияние будет куда более длительным.

*    Упс…Уже выстрелили…. Вот:*

    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

    А вот выдержки (дальше – перевод):

    The Loop Current stalls, and now the globe will feel the impact.

    The mechanism by which the oil slick could lead to something like this could have to do with the changed viscosity of the water penetrated with oil to great depths due to the Corexit dispersant; and it could have to do with the darkened water attracting more solar heat, increasing its temperature.

    Кольцевое течение остановилось. И теперь мир это ощутит.

    Природный механизм, который может связывать разлив нефти с таким событием весьма вероятно имеет отношение к изменению вязкости воды, насыщенной нефтяной эмульсией до больших глубин из-за обработки выброса связывающим препаратом “Корексит”, а также с потемнением цвета воды, и более значительным поглощением ею солнечного света, и соответственным ростом температуры.

    Zangari’s concern is that should the Loop Current fail to restart, dire global consequences may ensue as a result of extreme weather changes and many other critical phenomena. The repercussions of which could trigger widespread droughts, floods, crop failures and subsequent global food shortages.

    While pundits are certain to trivialize the ramifications of this event, “the real worry” says Zangari, “is that that there is no historical precedent for the sudden replacement of a natural system, with a dysfunctional man-made system.

    Зангари обеспокоен тем, что если в ближайшем будущем не произойдет запуска Кольцевого течения, это может иметь серьезные глобальные последствия, которые повлекут за собой значительные изменения погоды, которые выразятся в обширных засухах, наводнениях, неурожаях, и последующей нехватки питания в глобальных масштабах.

    Большинство экспертов склонно преуменьшать значение данного события (мой комментарий – ну кто бы в этом сомневался,а? Если бы такая фигня случилась бы в РФ или в Заливе, думаю, эксперты мощно сказали бы свое слово, а нынешним Штатам сто лет такого счастья не надо, самим бы успеть чего-нибудь намастырить в изменившихся условиях, ибо только техногенной катастрофы им сейчас не хватало! Думаю, в сценарии развития сейчас появились вот такие строки – “Верить в бакс, суки! Верить! Нечего смотреть на всякие дурацкие графики! надо будет, Бернанка на вертолете все пятно баксами покроет и впитает! И нечего смотреть на то, что мы тут делаем! Тебе, дураку, айфон подарили? Вот в него и смотри! А если какая экспертная тварь… Да не отмоется!”)

    Как отмечает Зангари, “реальное беспокойство вызывает тот факт, что в истории нет прецедента внезапной полной замены природной системы неработающей системой, созданной человеком”.

    Worse yet, these real-time satellite data feeds offers clear evidence to Zangari that a new artificial system has been generated in of the Gulf in a remarkably short period of time. It is this new and unnatural system which has changed the viscosity, temperature and salinity of the Gulf’s seawater, thereby causing the Loop Current to stall. A system that has existed for millions of years.

    И что самое плохое – данные, получаемые со спутников в реальном времени, являются для Зангари явным свидетельством того, что в мексиканском заливе в кратчайшее время возникла новая искусственно созданная природная система. В рамках этой новой и неестественной системы радикально изменились такие параметры как вязкость, температура и соленость морской воды. Это остановило продолжавшийся миллионы лет бег Кольцевого течения.

    А вот это сообщение, высказанное Зангари с математической точностью и проиллюстрированное динамикой спутниковых съемок, лучше в принципе прочесть несколько раз.

    Now, current temperature measurements for the Gulf Stream on the Atlantic Front (from 76 to 47 meridian) now appears to be about 10 degrees Celsius cooler than it was this time last year. Consequently, a direct causality nexus has now been established, between the stall of the Gulf Loop Current and this new temperature drop in the Gulf Stream on the Atlantic Front.

    Сегодня данные измерения температуры Гольфстрима между 76 и 47 меридианами показывают, что он на 10 градусов Цельсия холоднее, чем был в тот же период прошлого года. Соответственно, можно говорить о наличии прямой причинно-следственной связи между остановкой теплого Кольцевого течения в Мексиканском заливе и падением температуры Гольфстрима.

    Раньше это называли мировым экономическим кризисом. Если изменятся климатические вводные, это будет уже мировой системный кризис. Думаю, стоит помоделировать ситуацию в этом ключе.

----------


## Stych

Опровержение)) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Stych*,  спасибо. А то я уже думала начинать бояться.

----------


## vova230

Возможно наоборот все придет к норме и нам не стоит бояться глобального потепления. Пока рано еще говорить о возможных последствиях в глобальном масштабе.

----------


## Sanych

Вся беда, что стабильности не стало. Перепады резкие, не знаешь чего ждать. Рыбаки уже давно заметили, что перестали работать приметы деревенские. Вроде как - На Федота сажай бульбу. Пришли громницы-снимай руковицы. Поменялось всё в природе. Рыбаки по другому оценивают. Зацвела черемуха, ага, значит то. Хорошо зазеленела трава, другое. А всякие Федоты и прочее теперь просто чушь.

----------

